# Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU



## elmobank (9. August 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo Zusammen,

Als erstes möchte ich erwähnen, dass ich bis jetzt mit den Empfehlungen aus der Community sehr zufrieden war und alles einwandfrei funktioniert hat – schon einmal Danke dafür.

Nun habe ich ein neues Anliegen, wobei ich bei der Thematik sehr wenig Ahnung habe und hier auf Eure Unterstützung angewiesen bin – Thema: Wasserkühlung
Als erstes die Anforderungen, die ich an das Kühlsystem hätte: Leise und hohe Kühlleistung.

Die Komponenten die gekühlt werden sollen sind einmal die CPU und Die GPU:
CPU: Core i7 3770k (OC mit Wasserkühlung angestrebt)
GPU: Nvidia Titan X (Powered by Pascal) (OC angestrebt bis ca. 2000-2100MHz, was machbar sein sollte)
Ich würde bei der Wahl der Grafikkarte darum bitte, nicht über den Preis zu diskutieren oder die Notwendigkeit – ist die erste und letzte in der Preisklasse die ich erworben habe, 
deswegen auch die Wasserkühlung, um möglichst lang Freude an dem Teil zu haben.
Verbaut wird alles auf dem Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So. 1155 Dual Channel DDR 3 ATX Retail
Und sollte ohne größere Probleme in ein PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe Midi-Tower – weiß , sodass keine externen Teile zu sehen sind (Radiator oder ähnliches)

Eine Empfehlung habe ich schon einmal auf Nachfrage bei einer Firma erhalten, die würde wie folgt aussehen:
CPU: *cuplex kryos XT für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1151/1150/775, G1/4*
GPU*: kryographics Pascal für nvidia TITAN X acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung *
*+ aktive Backplate zur Kühlung geplant*
*Radiator oben: **airplex radical 2/360, Alu-Lamellen*
Radiator Front: *airplex radical 2/240, Alu-Lamellen*
*Ausgleichsbehälter: aquainlet PRO 150 ml, G1/4*
*Pumpe: **aquastream ULTIMATE*
Verteiler für die Lüfter zwecks Steuerung durch die Pumpe/Software: *SPLITTY9 Splitter für bis zu 9 Lüfter oder aquabus-Geräte*
Als Kühlmittel würde ich aufgrund der Pumpe *Double Protect Ultra *in Betracht ziehen.
Als Lüfter habe ich aktuell die BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 PWM bei mir im Rechner und würde diese auch erst einmal übernehmen, es sei denn ihr habt einen Vorschlag, 
welche Lüfter besser geeignet sind, also vom Durchsatz und der Lautstärke her?
Als weiteren Punkt, muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nun nicht genau weiß, welche Schläuche zu empfehlen sind (Innendurchmesser) und welches weitere Zubehör (Temperaturmessung/ Durchflussmessung) 
Pflicht ist – hier wäre ich sehr Dankbar für Vorschläge, auch was die Verbindungsstücke (Systeme) zu den Kühlern angeht.

Preislich strebe ich so ca. 600€ als Rahmen an, da der Aufbau der Kühlung zu Beginn teuer ist, aber danach immer wieder „kostengünstig“ umgebaut/erweitert werden kann. Und ich sage mir lieber: 
Einmal etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und dann lange zu fahren, als weniger und dafür immer wieder dran gehen zu müssen…

Achja, auch Tipps zur Wartung der Wasserkühlung sind dann willkommen, auch zum Push/Pull-Betrieb an den Radiatoren und zur entsprechenden „Verschlauchung“ – meine Idee wäre wie folgt:
Radiator Deckel -> CPU-Kühler -> Radiator Front -> Ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpe -> GPU -> Radiator Deckel
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal herzlichst für Eure Antworten und Anregungen, auch Erfahrungsberichte zu den einzelnen Teilen sind willkommen, auch zum Verbauen der Wasserkühlung in das Gehäuse.

Gruß!
elmobank


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin

Die Radis sind nicht besondersund die Pumpe ist gut aber auch groß.
Das Gehäuse ist schön, da würde ich bei deinem OC Wunsch alles an Radiatorfläche ausnutzen, 2*240 und 1* 420 Alphacool nexxxos

Ich verlinke dir mal den Build von Thaurial, das ist eine schöne Wakü.

Thaurial's Phanteks Enthoo Luxe meets WaKü


----------



## elmobank (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo Pelle0095,

Die Radiatoren von Alphacool, an die hatte ich aufgrund deren geringer Höhe auch schon gedacht - da bei 30cm ich dir Lüfter darunter montieren kann, damit die durchschieben,
allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, ob die von der Kühlleistung dann ausreichend sind - CPU sollte mit OC an die 130Watt liefern, Grafikkarte um die 300Watt mit OC (normales Bios mit 120% Powertarget).
Und maximal wären bei dem Gehäuse - wenn ich auf den letzten Festplattenkäfig verzichte in der Front oder im Boden 1x 240mm Radiator drin - wohl in der Front am besten, da ich dann dahinter die Pumpe
setzen kann. Im Deckel hört sich ein 420mm Radiator nicht schlecht an - ist auch maximal möglich.
Hinten, wie schon bei Thaurial könnte man dann noch nen 140er montieren.
An der besagten Pumpe würde ich aber schon fast festhalten wollen, aufgrund der Steuerungs- und Überwachungsmöglichkeiten für einen relative geringen Preis....
Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde wäre folgendes:

1. Reicht die Kühlleistung für das System (inkl. OC) aus?
2. Welche Schläuche und welche Verbindungsstücke(Ein- und Auslass) sind noch nötig?
3. Sollte ich seperat zu den Möglichkeiten der Pumpe auch auf einen weiteren Durchflusssensor und Temperaturmessung setzen?
4. Sind die BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 für eine Wasserkühlung geeignet - sind ja aktuell für die Luftkühlung verbaut und noch relative jung 
5. Wie wäre bei der Zusammenstellung der Kühlkreislauf am besten gewählt: 420er -> CPU -> 240er -> Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter -> GPU -> 140er -> 420er ?

Der aktuell zusammengestellte Warenkorb bei aquatuning sieht dann so aus:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Der GPU-Kühler fehlt dort noch, da er bei dem Shop noch nicht gelistet ist.

Danke schon einmal für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
Mein Vorschlag

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

1: du hast ca 430 Watt gesammte Wärmeleistung und man rechnet 75Watt pro 120mm Radiator für Silent.
Ich würde empfehlen die 2 240mm Radiatoren zu nehmen, da die Frischluft bekommen.

2: siehe Warenkorb

3: ja den solltest du nehemen, da der in der Pumpe auch die Abwärme der Pumpe abbekommt.
Durchflusssensor ist nicht wichtig aber nice to have.

4: Sie sind nicht so gut geeignet, da die Ecken nicht bündig auf dem Radiator liegen und die Luft dort entweichen kann.
Einfach testen und wenn die Temperaturen schlecht sind tauschen oder verkaufen.

5: den einfachsten und kürzesten Weg
Pumpe,gpu,cpu,420,240,240,pumpe


Ich habe die ddc mit Aquero genommen, da du dort 4 Lüfterkanele hast und noch mehr anschließen kannst.

Es geht natürlich auch gut mit der Aquastream, musst nur gucken wo du die unter brinst.

Der GPU Kühler ist ein Preishalter.

Wenn du mehr Kühlleistung und leiser haben willst entweder externer Radiator oder das Enthoo Primo

Was hältst du davon?

Hier noch was zum lesen
http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/02/11/radiator-round-2015/

Gruß Schmiddi

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo Pelle0095,

Danke, das du dir die Mühe zum raussuchen und zusammenstellen gemacht hast - und muss ehrlich sagen, das sieht sehr nett aus.
Wie laut ist eigentlich die dort genutzt Pumpe genau - die ist ja direkt mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter verbunden, wenn ich das richtig sehe?

Die nächste Frage ist dann nur, wo genau setze ich dann die Komination entsprechend hin, und vorallem, passt das, dass man in den Boden
und in die Front jeweils nen 240er Radiator mit Lüftern baut? Sitzen die sich dann nicht gegenseitig im Weg in dem Gehäuse, bzw stört dann nicht die Abdeckung
des Netzteil?
Und bei den Lüftern - das klingt plausibel, für den 420er hast du ja laut Warenkorb nur 2 eingeplant, hat das einen besonderen Grund, oder sollten das eher 3 sein?
Mit der Lüftersteuerung hatte ich damals auch geliebäugelt, aber dann halt doch verzichtet - wird die hinter der Abdeckung der Frontblende versteckt, oder ist die direkt sichtbar?
Alles Fragen über Fragen von einem Anfänger in der Richtung ....

Welches Kühlmedium wäre dann bei der von dir empfohlenen Pumpe zu gebrauchen?
Und sollte man auch schräe/gewinkelte Anschlüsse in betracht ziehen?

Gruß!
elmobank


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r CPU und GPU*

Ja es sollten 3 140mm Lüfter sein.

Die Pumpe soll laut einigen Forenmitgliedern sehr leise sein.

Die Pumpe würde ich hinter die entfernten hdd Halterungen hängen.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob das mit der Höhe passt, oder ob ein kleineres AGB genommen werden muss.
Phanteks liefert eine Halterung mit.
Musst dir mal die Bedienungsanleitung runterladen.

Die Radiatorplätze gibt Phanteks ja an.
Radiator mit Lüfter=55mm
Ein Netzteil hat um die 86mm, also drückt er die Luft vorbei.

Den Aquero kannst du da hin packen wo er nicht stört, er braucht nur einen kleinen Luftzug.
Das Ding ist geil, kann alles sogar über den Relaisausgang Kaffee kochen.

Als Kühlmittel destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz

Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ich habe bei mir Farbige Schläuche und destilliertes Wasser mit Korrosionsschutz und den AGB beleuchtet.

Brauchst du noch viele HDDs und DVD Laufwerk?

Wenn du mit der Pumpe sicher gehen willst bestellst du erst das Gehäuse und hältst ganz entspannt den Zollstock ran und bestellst dann den Rest.


----------



## elmobank (11. August 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r CPU und GPU*

Naja,

Das Gehäuse existiert ja schon aber nur mit Luftkühlung.
Also werd ich nachher nochmal ausmessen und gucken ob es passt.
Aktuell sitzen bei mir 3x SSD drin, davon sind 2 über die Brackets an der Seite befestigt, eine aktuell im entsprechenden Schacht. Dazu sind 2x Blueray-Laufwerke installiert, wovon eines wohl rausfliegen wird, da es etwas rumzickt...


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Dann kann ja eine SSD in den leeren Schacht wenns von den Radiatoren her passt.
Ist echt ein schönes Gehäuse

Willst du da Farbe drin haben?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hi Pelle0095,

Habe mir noch einmal die Optionen für das Luxe angeschaut, es scheint wirklich möglich zu sein, 2x 240er zu verbauen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nen Sreeenshoot aus dem Caseking Video zur Vorstellung des Luxe - etwas unschön, das der Radiator unter der Abdeckung verschwindet,
sollte aber eigentlich keinen wirklich großen Nachteil für die Wärmeentwicklung des Netzteiles haben *hoffe ich* ....

Zwecks Farbe ist immer so ein Thema finde ich...Es scheint ja zum Teil signifikante Nachteile zu haben, wenn man das Kühlwasser färbt - je nach Mittel
kann es ja sein, dass sich die Kühler verfärben oder Ablagerungen entstehen, zumindest wenn ich danach "google" 

Ein paar weitere Frage hätte ich da noch:
Sollte ich mir vorsichtshalber 4x Alphacool Eiszapfen L-Verbinder drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
zurecht legen? Nicht das ich die dann brauche um gewisse Stellen knickfrei zu verbinden?
Wie sieht das mit der Entkopplung der Lüfter auf den Radiatoren aus, sollte man da auch entsprechend vorsorgen, wenn ja, mit was?
Noch ne Frage zu der vorgeschlagenen Lütersteuerung:
Kann ich an der alle 7 Lüfter anschließen, oder brauche ich da entsprechend noch Erweiterungsmodule?

Sage schon mal wieder herzlichen Dank für die Rückmeldung - langsam nimmt das ganze Form an, würd ich sagen


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r CPU und GPU*

Moin

Das Netzteil saugt unten Luft an und gibt sie hinten wieder ab, hat einen eigenen Kreislauf, ist also kein Problem.

Mit den Winkeln hast du Recht, auf jedenfall für den Radi Bottom
Alphacool Eiszapfen 13/10mm Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - Chrome | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

oder was günstigeres, sieht ja keiner.

Bei den Lüftern sind Gummis mit dabei.
Am Aquero kanst du an jedem der 4 Kanäle ca 20Watt anschließen, also alles was du hast.

Ich habe bei mir blaue Schläuche, den AGB beleuchtet und habe nur destiliertes Wasser mit Korrosionsschutz drin.

Edit: Die Kabel hab ich mitlerweile besser verlegt, ist ein altes Bild
Monsoon Beleuchtungsmodul G1/4 - Chrome | Beleuchtungsmodul | Zubehor fur Behalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe mir nochmal den Platz für die Pumpe angesehen und es könnte eng werden mit der Grafikkarte.
Vielleicht muss die Pumpe auf einen Radiator mit so einer Halterung
PHANTEKS Pumpen-Halterung fur Enthoo Serie

Alphacool 120/140mm Halterung fur Alphacool Eisbecher - 2 Stuck | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


und dann ein normales AGB
Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT | 50mm - M | Rohrenbehalter | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## elmobank (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

An sich bietet das Case ja sagenhaft viel Platz und Möglichkeiten - man muss bloß schauen, wie es dann halt doch funktionieren kann, wenn man
240er Radiatoren in Boden und Front haben möchte...hätte ich doch damals das Primo genommen 

Wenn hingegen die Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter durch die Halterung an den vorderen 240er Radiator befestigt werden könnte... wäre das auch nicht verkehrt,
wenn das platztechnisch möglich ist....

 Der Platz in dem Bereich des Festplattenkäfigs wäre von der Gehäusewand aus gesehen: ~ 15cm, bevor die erste Strebe als Begrenzung erscheint...

Die alternative wäre, dann doch wieder auf den 240er im Boden zu verzichten...


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
So wie ich das sehe sollte die Pumpe mit AGB und der Phanteks Pumpehalterung stehend auf den Radiator Bottom passen. Im Zweifelsfall nachmessen.

Hast du dir über Farbe Gedanken gemacht?

Und ein Primo wäre auch zu einfach


----------



## elmobank (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, darüber hab ich mir Gedanken gemacht,
Wenn dann nur über die Schläuche, also ohne Färbemittel wäre denkbar.


----------



## Pelle0095 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Über die Schläuche ist auch ne gute Lösung, hab ich auch

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Mahlzeit zusammen 
Ich habe ebenfalls das luxe und kann dir nur empfehlen das du einen 420+240+240 radi nimmst, wenn du in der Front und am Boden ebenfalls einen verwenden willst empfehle ich dir für vorne 30mm Radiatoren zu nehmen, unten passt auch ein 45er aber ich würde auch zu einen 30er raten. 
Wenn du auf sämtliche 3,5" Schächte verzichten kannst, dann kannst du auch die Käfige entfernen und mit ein bisschen modden einen 280er in die Front bauen, so habe ich es gemacht. Wakü Setup kannst du ja anhand meiner Signatur entnehmen, falls Fotos gewünscht sind kann ich morgen oder Sonntag welche hochladen 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## elmobank (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hi SilverTobias90,
Sehr gerne würde ich die entsprechenden Bilder sehen, könnte mir etwas bei der Verwirklichung helfen. Wie hast du das mit der Pumpe und dem Ausgleichsbehälter gelöst? An dem Case selber möchte ich eigentlich nichts Modden, da es noch nicht mal nen Jahr alt ist...
Auf die Festplattenkäfige werde ich komplett verzichten können und die 30er Radiatoren scheinen ja doch sehr gut zu sein, deswegen wären die meine Wahl auch dank der bisherigen Tipps...


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Ablassventil oder Kugelhahn aus, sollte man den auch mit einbauen zwecks Austausch von Kühlmittel und/oder Hardware?


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
Ja das ist empfehlenswert, da die Flüssigkeit jedes Jahr getauscht werden sollte.

Manche, so wie ich nehmen aber auch einfach die Pumpe aus dem Gehäuse und lösen dann ein Schlauch.

T-Stück und Kugelhahn ist besser und eleganter.


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So hier sind mal die bilder von meinem Luxe.. Sorry falls es keine gute Quali ist

Einfach mal das Generelle, desweiteren sieht man das ich die Netzteilabdeckung behalten wollte und ein "Raster" gebohrt habe sodass trotzdem die Lüfter die Luft durchdrücken können 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man wie ich den 280er Radiator eingebaut habe, das blech welches den 5 1/4" käfig abschließt habe ich gänzlich entfernt da ich dafür eh keine verwendung hatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf deine Frage wo ich meinen AGB montiert habe, ich habe den Eisbecher 150 an den Hinteren 120/140er  mashgitter platz montiert und eine Blaue LED im unteren bereich montiert 
Die Lüfter vom Top Radiator sind im oberen schacht angebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Lüfter einblasend montiert, der Heck lüfter pustet Luft Raus 
Bitte schlagt mich nicht falls euch was nicht gefälllt, ich weiß ist nicht die schönste WaKü



MfG
Tobi


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Na, hauptsache ist, das die Kühlung so läuft, wie se soll würd ich sagen.
Ist aufjedenfall eine sehr nette Idee, allerdings sträube ich mich irgendwie immer, irgendwo Löcher zu bohren, sollte es sich vermeiden lassen...wie hast du das mit den Kabel vom Netzteil geregelt bekommen, alle hinters Mainboard rausgelegt?
Die Idee mit dem belegen des 120/140mm Maschgitters ist interessant, hatte da nicht so wirklich dran gedacht, da ich dort nen Lüfter montiert hätte - also innen, der noch einmal etwas Luft nach außen befördert, ganz nach dem Motto: 2x 240mm Radiator rein und 1x 420mm Radiator raus, jeweils im push Betrieb, somit sollte dann noch einer die Luft rausbefördern, um nen kleinen Ausgleich zu schaffen.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Richtig alle Kabel sind hinter dem Mainboard Tray 
Ich würde dir empfehlen alle Radis rein oder rauspusten zu lassen da sonst bspw. der 420 radi mit der doch schon gut angewärmten luft arbeiten muss

Das ist einer der vorteile von den Eisbechern, die Halterungen passen auf sämtliche 120/140mm Lüfterplätze 

MfG
Tobi


----------



## elmobank (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Mmhhh, okay, daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht mit der Wärme...
Dann macht es wohl eher Sinn, alle Lüfter auf push nach draußen zu richten, sonst staut sich die Wärme im Gehäuse und heizt das Kühlmittel zusätzlich auf...?
Kriege ich dann eigentlich noch genug Frischluft ins Gehäuse, nicht das es irgendwo durch die Ritzen pfeift...


----------



## elmobank (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Sobald ich wieder am PC sitze, poste ich noch einmal den hoffentlich vollständigen Warenkorb, dann könnt ihr ja noch einmal drüber schauen, ob was dort fehlt oder nicht passend ist...
Eine Frage hätt ich da aber noch und zwar was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden folgenden Radiatoren:
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
und
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Von den Abmaßen und vom Preis her macht es ja keinen unterschied...


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Der Unterschiede sind die Position der Anschlüsse.

Ich habe nur mal einen Vergleich zwischen 360er ut60 gesehen und da war der xflow ca 2Grad schlechter.
Hab aber keine genauen Infos, sonst morgen den Eddy Fragen.


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Vorteil der xflow Reihe ist, meine ich zumindest, der geringe Durchflusswiderstand und eben die Position der Anschlüsse die das verschlauchen deutlich angenehmer machen.
Da normale Radiatoren ja bekantlicher weise alle Anschlüsse auf einer seite haben, woraus meist längere anschlusswege resultieren. 

Ob der eine nun besser in der Leistung ist oder nicht kann ich dir leider nicht aus dem Kopf sagen, aber wird nur marginal sein 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich finde die Dinger für die Schlauchverlegung auch geil.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die Radis sind nicht besondersund die Pumpe ist gut aber auch groß.
> Das Gehäuse ist schön, da würde ich bei deinem OC Wunsch alles an Radiatorfläche ausnutzen, 2*240 und 1* 420 Alphacool nexxxos
> ...



Hast Du schon mal die Radis von Aquacomputer gehabt? Dann wüßtest Du dass es einer der besten sind. Die DInger von Alphacool kannste in die Tonne kloppen. Sau schlechte Kühlleistung. Die von EKWB sind auch genial und sehr gut.
Aber die Airplex sind schon ein Hammer

EDIT: Hab mir mal gerade den Warenkorb angeschaut. Laut Aquacomputer gibt es zeitnah einen Aquaero6 LT.
Und nehm bitte nicht die Alphacool Schläuche. Die verfärben in kürzester Zeit gelblich. Nehm die Tygonschläuche. Die hab ich seit 6 Monaten und keine Verfrbung


----------



## elmobank (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So, habe dann mal den aktuellen Warenkorb zusammen gestellt:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

*xtrame90*       - das hört sich nicht gut an wegen der Schläuche - einige sollen sich verfärben können, habe ichauch gelesen,
soll aber wohl angeblich mit dem Kühlmittel zusammenhängen (habe da abern icht so die Ahnung - nur gelesen )
Mit den Radiatoren, das wundert mich aber etwas, nach eingier Suche, habe ich folgenden Test gefunden:

[Review] 360mm Triple Radiatoren im Vergleichstest Test  Roundup

Halt nur auf den 360er bezogen ... kann mich aber auch irren und den Test falsch verstehen/interpretieren...lasse mich da eines besseren belehren...
Gerne weitere Infos - nur her damit 

@ xtrame90 : Welche Schläuche meintest du dann genau? Könntest du mir die dann entsprechend verlinken, am besten mit passender Größe für
die entsprechenden Anschlüsse


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Nein ich habe noch keine Aquacomputer Radiatoren gehabt.
Ich habe das aus dem Test hier und aus anderen Empfehlungen von erfahrenen Usern angeleitet.

Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse

Mit dem Aquero 6lt wusste ich nicht. Gut das es jetzt so ist.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin

Er meint wohl diese
Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gibt es auch in Schwarz und Silber.

Wie auf den Bilder habe ich einfach blaue Schläuche von xspc genommen und habe nur destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz.

Den Kanister brauchst du nicht nimm destilliertes Wasser und das oben verlinkte Korrosionsschutzmittel.

Wenn du noch bessere Lüfter haben willst oder für die Optik(ich weiß die 120er siehst du nicht) nimmst du diese hier.
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B12-2 - 120mm, 3 Stuck

140er
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-3 - 140mm, 3 Stuck
Ein Test der 140er
Noiseblocker Eloop B14-1 / B14-PS im Test: 140-mm-Referenz und der "0,001"-Sone-Spezialist

Und je nachdem wo der Kugelhahn hin kommt kannst du auch einen günstigeren nehmen.
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Mmhhh, okay, die NB's sind besser, als die anderen von NB....
Könnte auf jedenfall eine super Option sein - sind natürlich etwas teurer...
Aber woher soll sonst die Qualität kommen 

Zu den Schläuchen, das ist auf jedenfall ne interessante Sache - vielleicht mag sich ja noch jemand dazu äußern...
Die von dir geposteten sollten ja auch zu den Verbindungsstücken passen, oder bekomme ich da Probleme?


----------



## Pelle0095 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das wird passen

Hast du eigentlich jetzt einen Farbwunsch?
Den AGB sieht man ja wahrscheinlich nicht.

Und Schläuche Kosten ja nicht die Welt
Und sind schnell getauscht

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (14. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Genau die schläuche meinte ich die Pelle verlinkt.


----------



## elmobank (14. August 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r CPU und GPU*

Ja, da habe ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht... würde mir da evtl. nen LED-streifen da reinlegen...
Den Ausgleichsbehälter wird man ja evtl. nicht sehen können... farbige Schläuche sind nett, würde ich aber erst einmal verzichten und schauen, wie das ganze so läuft - auf Nummer sicher gehen, damit ich auch was sehen kann, was Ablagerungen/Verfärbungen und ähnliches angeht und farbiges Kühlmittel kommt mir da nicht rein - aufgrund der Nachteile.

Zum Kühlmittel selbst, finde die Fertigmischung gar nicht so verkehrt, dann brauch ich nicht zu panschen und alles unter Wasser setzen...
Habt ihr noch nen Tipp zum Befüllen des Ausgleichsbehälters, hatte an nen Schlauch gedacht, auf den ich nen Trichters setze - weiß nur nich genau, ob ich da auch nen Anschlussgewinde für
das Behältnis benötige?

Aktualisierte Warenkörbe:
https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/14012bef50a336176fa0  (Lüfter)
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany (Wasserkühlung)
kryographics Pascal für NVIDIA TITAN X acrylic glass edition, vernickelte Ausführung (GPU-Kühler)
Backplate für kryographics Pascal NVIDIA TITAN X, aktiv XCS (GPU-Kühler-Backplate)

Gesamtkosten - ohne Versandkosten: 929,87 €

Ich würde nochg einmal darum bitten, die Komponenten auf Vollständigkeit zu prüfen und ob die soweit alle zusammen passen von den Gewinden her.

Danke schon einmal dafür


----------



## elmobank (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Es sei denn es gibt Kühlflüssigkeit, welche nicht den Kühler anfängt zu färben oder sich irgendwo ablagert. Dann könnte man sich das ja noch einmal überlegen mit der Farbe...
Alternative dazu: Welche Schläuche würdest du mir genau empfehlen können, wenn es um Farbe geht, Rot und/oder Blau ?

Zum Thema Verschlauchung hab ich mir noch einmal was angeguckt, je einfacher desto besser... Würde dann sagen:
420er Top -> 240er Front -> Ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpe -> 240er Boden -> GPU -> CPU -> 420er Top.
Wäre damit ein Kreislauf ohne weiter unnötige Steigungen...
Auch zum Belüftung hab ich mir noch einmal Gedanken gemacht:
Da das Gehäuse ja überall Staubfilter hat, würde ich Front und Top rausdrücken lassen, den unteren 240er aber reindrücken, an der Stelle sollte ja theoretisch das kühlste Wasser im Radiator sein, oder sehe ich das verkehrt?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Verschlauchen kannst du wie du möchtest, so wie es für dich am einfachsten ist und am schönsten aussieht. 
Bezüglich den staubfiltern ich persönlich habe nur den oberen vom top Radi entfernt da dieser ja im mash Gitter mit drinne ist und ich finde das es sehr doppelt gekoppelt ist, das gleiche an der Front. Der im bottom Bereich habe ich sitzen lassen 

ICH persönlich würde alle rausblasen lassen 
Ob der untere reinblasen soll da er kühler wäre, ist nicht ganz so, da die Wassertemperatur im gesamten Kreislauf nahe zu identisch, außer evtl DIREKT zwischen den Komponenten und dann vor einem Radiator 

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Bei Schläuchen kenne ich mich nicht so aus.
Wenn du ein in Fabe nimmst wirst du wohl nichts trübe werden. Und Kosten ja auch nicht viel.
Der hier ist nicht UV-aktiv
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch 13/10 mm - rot, 1m

Wie gesagt destilliertes Wasser und farbigen Schlauch mit Korrosionsschutz hast du halt keine Verschmutzung vom Kühler.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Der Schlauch sieht sehr nett aus...
Schade, das Aquatuning den nicht drin hat, aber da ich eh bei Caseking die Lüfter bestellen werde, stellt das ja kein Problem dar.
Nen Adapter für meine SSD hole ich da ja auch her.
Habe mal bei mir auf der Arbeit geguckt, wir arbeiten auch mit den teuren Schläuchen, bloß knicken die sehr schnell.
Bei den Roten scheint das ja nicht so der Fall zu sein.
Evtl. sollte ich dann schwarze Verbindungsstücke/Anschlüsse wählen, sollte besser mit den roten Schläuchen aussehen als chrom...?
Eine weitere Frage noch:
An welcher Position wäre der Temperatursensor am besten aufgehoben?


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
Tempsensor ist egal, da das Wasser überall fast die gleiche Temperatur hat. Wenn du willst kannst du am ein und Ausgang vom Radi einen setzten, um die Leistung vom Radi zu sehen, ist aber nur nice to have.

Deine Verschlauchung macht Sinn.
Du kannst ja auch vom 420er zum 240er Front hinter dem Mainboard lang gehen, dann hast du nicht so einen langen Schlauch im Sichtfeld der da rumhängt.
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) L Schlauchverbinder - kompakt - black nickel | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany wegen knicken.

Knickschtutz bei den 240er Radis macht Sinn, die siehst du ja nicht.
Knickschutzfeder einzeln 13mm (200mm Lang) - black nickel | Knickschutzfedern | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Anschlüsse gibt es in mehreren Farben
Musst nur auf die Größe achten
EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 13/10mm G1/4 - weiss

Ich würde die Pumpe mit der Phanteks Pumpehalterung(hast du ja noch) auf den unteren Radi stellen wenns passt, dann kannste sie gut entkoppeln.

Wie Tobi schon sagt, alle Radis rausblasend einbauen.
Ich hatte bei mit einen 280er einblasend in der Front und einen 360er ausblasend im Deckel, der hat immer die warme Luft von der Front bekommen.
Habe gestern alles auf ausblasend umgebaut und habe dadurch die Lüfter rpm um 200 gesenkt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So, ich schon wieder 

Habe jetzt den GPU-Kühler schon einmal bestellt inkl. Backplate - Liefer-/Porudktionszeit: 21Tage 
Dann habe ich den Warenkorb etwas erweitert, um ein Paar Teile die du vorgeschlagen hast (bleibt jetzt erst einmal alles in Chromoptik)
und ein paar weitere, die mir nützlich erscheinen, zum Zuschneider der Schläuche und befüllen des Ausgleichsbehälters:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Den 45° Winkel als Abgang der Grafikkarte zum CPU-Kühler - soltle ich da evtl. noch nen zweiten mitnehmen?
Das Befüllen würde ich von außen tätigen, über eine Schlachverlängerung mit aufgesetzten Trichter - möchte meine Hardware nicht unter Wasser setzen 
Die Anschlüsse sollten dann ja eigentlich noch reichen, oder soltle ich mir lieber noch ein paar dazu packen?
Als Länge der Schläuche würde ich erst einmal 4m einplanen - hat es eigentlich einen großen Einfluss, wenn der Schlauch vom 420mm Radiator zum 240er länger ist - 
also wenn ich den hinters Mainboard lege?

Danke schon einmal für die Antwort


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

420 zu 240 hat nur optische Gründe

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Also ich persönlich finde den Warenkorb ok, nur meine Anregungen sind folgende wobei du geld sparen kannst:
-Das Fertig gemisch streichen, lieber aus einem Baumarkt oder Kaufland 5L destiliertes wasser für 4€ kaufen (mache ich zumindest so)
- Schlauchverbinder kannst du nutzen um ggf "Scharfe Kanten" herzustellen, finde ICH persönlich nicht notwendig, dann lieber paar 45° und oder 90° winkel mehr kaufen 
-Schlauchabschneider sind totaaal super, aber eine gute und scharfe haushaltsschere tut es genauso ohne das "fransen" enstehen
-Die befüllhilfe ist auch nicht schlecht aber je nach position des AGBs, wenn er im gehäuse ist, evtl zu unspraktisch. Ich habe dann am AGB eine tülle montiert-> schlauch drauf und den trichter meiner freundin in den schlauch reinqequetscht ^^

Ist zumindest meine meinung, aber ansonsten sieht der WK sehr schön aus 


MfG
Tobi


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich gebe Tobi recht.
Warenkorb ist ok.
Der Schlauchverbinder ist um aus dem 420er raus hinter'm Mainboardtray zum 240er zukommen.

Wenn du aus der Grafikkarte mit 45Grad kommst solltest du in die CPU auch mit 45Grad(Optik)
du kannst aber auch schöne Bögen machen. Wie es dir gefällt. Ich mach lieber Bögen.

Destilliertes Wasser brauchst du auch zum Spülen der Radiatoren.
Und befüllen wie Tobi sagt.

Ich weiss nur nicht ob die Pumpe mit der Halterung an dem Frontradiator entkoppelt werden kann.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Okay...also muss man die Radiatoren vorher zwingend spülen, oder tut das mittlerweile nicht mehr not? Angeblich sollen die ja mittlerweile super sauber sein...
Vorteil des Fertiggemisches ist aus meiner Sicht einfach, das ich selber nicht Hand anlegen muss und rumpansche....kenne mich da, würde wohl das halbe Zimmer unter Wasser setzen...
Hätte dann außerdem nen Kanister, in dem ich dann die nächste Mischung selber ansetzen kann,  wo vorher das gleiche drin war und auf die 10€ mehr kommts bei dem Gesamtpaket wirklich nicht mehr an ... mit den 45er Winkeln hast du auf jedenfall recht, werde die auf 4 erhöhen, damit ich zur GPU und von der GPU zur CPU und von dort zum 420er komme und es einheitlicher aussieht...
Solange der 90er Winkel nicht den Durchfluss behindert/bremst, sehe ich den als sehr praktisch an, wenn ich vom 420er hinter dem Mainboard lang gehe...
Wenn ich alle Lüfter raushusten lasse, dann bräuchte ich für die Rückseite auf jedenfall nen Staubfilter, der alles abdeckt, ansonsten ziehe ich mir über die Zeit sehr viel Staub rein....hat da einer von euch nen Tipp?

Edit:
Habe da etwas zu gefunden:
Dustend online kaufen
Hört sich das gut an?


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ah jetzt ja, ich verstehe dich jetzt.
Da ist nix mit Punschen.
Du holst dir ausm Baumarkt destilliertes Wasser 1*1Liter und 1*5Liter.
Du befüllst das System mit destilliertem Wasser(schätze insgesamt 0,5Liter), nimmst in Betrieb und guckst auf Dichtheit(wenn undicht hast du nur nicht leitendes Wasser auf den Komponenten)
Dann machst du übers AGB den Korrosionsschutz(schätze 150ml) im Verhältnis 1:3 ins System. Das Vermischen übernimmt die Pumpe. Alles ganz einfach.

Ja die Radiatoren sollten vorher gereinigt werden.
[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen
Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 1000ml | Konzentrate | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Mit dem Staubfilter willst du die ganze Rückseite abdecken? Dann macht das Sinn. Nur für den Lüfter hätte ich diese genommen
eBoot 140mm PVC schwarze Computer PC Kühler Lüfter Lüftergitter Staubfilter Filtermatte Gehäuselüfter, 10 Stück eBoot 140mm PVC schwarze Computer PC Kuhler Lufter Luftergitter Staubfilter Filtermatte Gehauselufter, 10 Stuck: Amazon.de: Burobedarf & Schreibwaren

Der Winkel wird den Durchfluss ein wenig einbremsen, das kannst du aber bei der Pumpe vernachlässigen.
Oder du gehst vom 420er wieder runter und durch den Netzteilschacht


----------



## elmobank (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, ich hatte vor die gesamte Rückseite damit dicht zu machen, da ja hier die Luft angesogen wird und auch evtl. nen 140mm Lüfter dort plaziert wird, der die Luft aktive reinschaufelt.
Theoretisch sollte dann ja fast kein Staub mehr ins Gehäuse gelangen - so zumindest das Ziel.

Ne, die Idee mit dem Winkel hat schon was find ich, sollte dann besser aussehen und 4m Schlauch sollten ja locker ausreichen, auch wenn ich mich einmal verschneiden sollte.

Das Reinigen der Radiatoren scheint ja doch nötig zu sein, hatte damit nicht gerechnet. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass das selbe für den GPU und CPU Kühler zu trifft?


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ein 140er Lüfter im Heck für Frischluft sollte da schon rein.

CPU und GPU Kühler habe ich nicht durch gespült. Die Radiatoren werden ja gelötet und da könnte schmodder drin sein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Okay....werde das mit dem Fertiggemisch sein lassen. Reichen denn die 500mL Wasser + 150mL Schutz dann für den Kreislauf aus? Mehr als 1L sollte ich zumindest nicht benötigen, oder?
Noch eine Frage zur Pumpe: Sollte ich das Gehöuse dort gleich ändern gegen Alphacool Laing DDC metal bottom - silver nickel | DDC Aufsatze | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Immer diese neu aufkommenden Fragen ...

edit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, die Pumpe hat ja schon das Gehäuse


----------



## elmobank (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das wäre dann jetzt die "finale" Bestellung:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany (Wasserkühlung)

https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/7ed71d0ceb450b612867 (Lüfter + Zubehör)

Falls etwas fehlt, bitte bescheid sagen, habe da jetzt so viel an den Warenkörben geschoben, nicht das etwas da
verschütt gegangen ist 
Dazu kommt noch 1x Dest. Wasser aus dem Baumarkt/Einkaufsmarkt meines vertrauens zwecks Reinigung, da ich ja auch das
Cilit Bang noch kaufen muss
Sag dann schon einmal herzlichsten Dank für die Hilfe und die Unterstützung.

Der entsprechende Einbau wird dann bei Erhalt des GPU-Kühlers erfolgen - also dann wohl erst im September 
Aber bestellen würd ich schon vorher, dann reinigen bzw. vorher schon einmal abmessen und schauen, ob alles so passt, wie gewünscht/erhofft.


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

1Liter insgesamt wird wohl reichen.
Du brauchst noch solche Schrauben um die Radiatoren zu befestigen.
Schraube DIN 7984 M3 x 6 Innensechskant flach (4xStuck) - black nickel | Schrauben | Normteile | Zubehor | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Wenn du noch Hilfe beim Zusammenbau brauchst kannst du hier gucken.
Hat mir auch beim erstenmal geholfen.
WasserkÃ¼hlung ohne Gefahr einbauen / Alphacool Set / Fractal Define R5 / Teil 1 - YouTube

Das Budget ist ja nun überschritten, müssen wir da noch was kürzen?
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Oh, gut zu wissen, die sind also nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten?
Das wäre ja was geworden - ohne die Schrauben 
Wie viele muss ich genau einrechnen, reichen 4 pro Radiator, oder sollte ich mehr nehmen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

6 pro Radiator

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So, noch ne kleine Bitte um eine Empfehlung eines Durchflusssensors, würde schon ganz gerne einen ins System nehmen.
Habe mich auch dazu entschieden 2 Temperatursensoren zu nehmen, einen für den Eingang zum 420er Radiator und einen zum Ausgang des letzten Radiators - vergleichen der Wassertemps...
Danach gebe ich erst einmal ruhe, bis die Sachen alle da sind und eingebaut werden. Würde dann das Ergebnis vorstellen, damit ihr dann sehen könnt, was aus euren Vorschlägen und der Beratung geworden ist und ob meine Hardware den Eingriff überlebt hat...
Längster Liefertermin ist aktuell der GPU-Kühler, wird Anfang bis Mitte September dauern.


----------



## elmobank (18. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Das Budget ist ja nun überschritten, müssen wir da noch was kürzen?
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Hatte ich doch glatt überlesen...
Naja, für eine komplette Wasserkühlung in dieser Dimension hatte ich ja schon fast mit gerechnet. 
Vorteil davon ist dann einfach:
Ich habe was sehr gutes mit massig Overkill zum Kühlen und brauche mir da keine Sorgen machen, wenn ich Hardware austausche. Und lieber etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und dafür was Gutes haben, anstatt 2mal zu kaufen.

Der Nachteil bei mir ist ganz einfach, das ich keinerlei Komponenten mit Wasser gekühlt hatte, worauf ich jetzt aufbauen könnte und entsprechend nur erweitern müsste, deswegen sehe ich das Thema sehr entspannt

Und ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wobei man hier nun noch sparen könnte ohne Kühlleistung zu verlieren und damit lauter zu werden...


----------



## SilverTobias90 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



elmobank schrieb:


> So, noch ne kleine Bitte um eine Empfehlung eines Durchflusssensors, würde schon ganz gerne einen ins System nehmen.



Guten Morgen,

ich persönlich habe diesen an meiner Aquaero verbaut:
DFM und das dazugehörige Anschlusskabel

Ist unglaublich genau und vorallem ist es ja unter Aquacomputer Hardware mehr oder minder ein Plug and Play sowie das einstellen/kalibrieren des DFM im Aquaero menü sind einfach super easy 

Nur als vorab tipp, die beiliegende Aquaero Beschreibung ist nicht die ausführliche, lade dir diese mal herunter und such da dann nach aquaero 5 und 6 deutsch. Ist eine schöne lecktüre da diese gute 53 seiten umfangreich ist. Die hat mir aber schon oft den arsch gerettet und beschreibt alles Haargenau 

Noch ein Tipp, wenn du zwei Temp. sensoren verwendest und den DFM hast, ist die Aquaero so schlau dir die Verlustleistung zu berechnen Wie man das alles einstellt und konfigurieren kan steht ebenfalls in der Manual
Sieht dann in etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und in der Aquaero kann man sich auch ein zweites mapping erstellen, sodass man sich ein desktop gadget respektive projektion erzeugt  Und ja ich bin das im Auto und bin jedes zweite wochenende an der Nordschleife zum Fahren, worüber sich die frau natürlich garnicht aufregt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Sorry für den Langen text, aber freu dich schonmal auf die WaKü und die möglichkeiten die sich damit verbinden 
Falls noch fragen sind, immer her damit.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
Hier die Kühler von EK
EK announces NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) GTX TITAN X Pascal water blocks - ekwb.com

Einen Sensor von diesen.
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4 fur aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Oder
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor mps flow 200, G1/4 | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (18. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Okay, super - damit würd ich sagen, das ich alles zusammen habe, was ich für die Wasserkühlung benötigen werde. Habe noch einmal ein paar Fittinge extra eingepackt, kann ja nicht schaden - besser zu viele als zu wenig, was man nicht mehr braucht geht dann zurück oder als Reserve weggelegt dür eine Erweiterung oder so...
Der Kühler von EK sieht eigentlich nicht verkehrt aus, was mich stört ist, dass das Plexiglas einige Komponenten extra abdeckt und diese von einem leichten Luftstrom absperrt - gefällt mir nicht so ...
Lieferzeit ist wie von aquacomputer, wenn man den Standardkühler nimmt, mag ich aber lieber nicht, da Kupfer ja die Eigenschaft hat anzulaufen und das sieht nicht so nett aus, deswegen lieber vernickelt. Die Backplate hat wie bei aquacomputer auch eine längere Lieferzeit und da ich alles zusammen einbauen möchte nimmt sich das dann nicht all zu viel.
Und ich möchte ja die deutsche Industrie/Manufaktur etwas unterstützen...
Werde dann die Komponenten nächste Woche bestellen.
Eine kleine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung noch: Die Pumpe wird dort über Aquabus angesteuert und verbunden? (Doofe Frage ich weiß xD)
Muss ich dabei dann noch etwas beachten, also an einem bestimmten der 3 Anschlüsse?

Edit:
Zum Thema Entkopplung der Pumpe am Frontradiator habe ich mit etwas gedanken gemacht: Da könnten ja theoretisch die Gummis der E-Loops schon ausreichend sein?


----------



## elmobank (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Noch ne Frage:
Die Halterung für die Lüftersteuerung ist dabei, um die in dem Schacht zu montieren, oder benötige ich dafür noch etwas?


----------



## SilverTobias90 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Nein dazu benötigst du normalerweise noch diese, aber ggf, kannst du sie auch ohne dieses kit dort verbauen, halt in längsrichtung so als ob man auf die führungsschiene für 5 1/4 zoll laufwerke gehen würde... 

hoffe du weist was ich meine 


MfG
Tobi


----------



## SpatteL (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Muss extra bestellt werden:
Aquacomputer Einbaumaterial aquaero 5 LT fur Laufwerksschacht | Steuergerate Zubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die DDC310 hat keinen aquabus, die müsstest du über einen der Lüfterausgänge steuern, den nötigen Adapter hast du ja schon im Warenkorb.
aquabus haben nur Geräte von Aquacomputer.

Das Alphacool Ultra Pure Water ist destilliertes Wasser, da bekommst du für den Preis im Baumarkt 10l.


----------



## elmobank (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Mmmhhh, okay - gut das ich einfach bei euch nachfragen kann xD - Danke für die gute und schnelle Auskunft.
Die Pumpe lässt sich dann auch einfach steuern und verhält sich dann im Prinzip wie ein ''Lüfter'' ?
Gibt es da dann etwas zu beachten?

Werde wohl die 10€ für die Halterung investieren oder alternative auf die Version mit Display setzen - bin mir da noch nicht zu 100% sicher, gerade in der weißen Front des Enthoo Luxe sähe das ja eigentlich sehr nett aus...
Aquacomputer aquaero 6 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD | Steuergerate | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Dazu dann:
Aquacomputer Passivkuhler fur aquaero 6, schwarz | Steuergerate Zubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Eine weitere Frage noch:
Muss ich nach dem Tausch des Grafikkartenkühlers was beachten? Habe dann ja keinen Lüfter mehr an dieser angeschlossen, sind dann dort Probleme zu erwarten? Habe ja bis jetzt immer nur nen Luftkühler gehabt, der diesen Anschluss genutzt hat...nicht das die Karte dann zur Sicherheit nicht entsprechend taktet oder so...   ist ne doofe Frage, ich weiß xD


----------



## SpatteL (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Für das 6er aquaero brauchst du keinen Kühler, das wird kaum warm.
Die Pumpe steuerst du dann wie einen Lüfter.
Der GraKa ist das egal.


----------



## elmobank (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Okay, gut zu wissen xD

Kabelmäßig kann ich ja auch einfach bei den 3-poligen bleiben, sollte der Steuerung nichts ausmachen - also für die E-Loop Lüfter per Splitter...


----------



## SpatteL (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Die Lüfter haben ja nur 3 Pins, wozu also ein 4 Poliges Kabel


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein so gute Idee ist die Pumpe mit AGB an den Front Radi zu schrauben, wegen der Entkopplung.
Es wäre wohl besser die Pumpe mit der Phanteks Halterung an den Radiator Bottom zu schrauben.
Vielleicht hat dort noch jemand anderes Erfahrungen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (21. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Boden oder Front ist ja beides möglich, je nachdem, wie es genau passt mit der Halterung von Phanteks.
Habe auch noch mal nach geschaut, die Strebe des Festplattenkäfigs kann ich über 2 Schrauben entfernen, damit ist platzmäßig Richtung Grafikkarte von der Front deutlich mehr möglich. Vorschläge sind aber sehr gern gesehen/gelesen.


----------



## elmobank (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Oh man... irgendwie will ich gerade echt Geld ausgeben für die Wasserkühlung...

Gerade was den letzten Rest angeht - also auch etwas Optik soll ja auch mit dabei sein, deswegen habe ich den CPU-Kühler gegen
die "etwas" teurere Variante getauscht und noch die entsprechende Backplate dazu gesetzt...
Hier der aktualisierte Warenkorb:
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Das Wasser da drin ist nur als Platzhalter und wir nicht mitbestellt - gibts günstiger im Baumarkt um die Ecke -> als ob das noch nen unterschied machen würd 

+ Caseking:
https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/7a8272e25105269eb2f7

Irgednwie bin ich echt heiß drauf, das Geld los zu werden und ordentlich an dem PC zu basteln  Schade nur, das der GPU-Kühler noch etwas auf sich warten lässt
-> passt aber ganz gut mit meinem Urlaub zusammen, da kann man dann in Ruhe basteln, ohne das die Arbeit stört.
Falls euch noch etwas auffällt, bitte melden.
Es würde mich auch interessieren, in wie weit Aquatuning Sachen zurück nimmt, die man nicht gebraucht/verbaut hat, da man ja doch meistens etwas mehr ordert, um nicht
zu wenige Fittinge und Verbindungsstücke zu haben - also zusätzliche Kosten durch Retoure und ähnliches...

Danke schon einmal für eure Rückmeldung


----------



## SpatteL (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Schlauchschneider(geht auch wunderbar mit einer normalen Schere oder Messer), den Passivkühler fürs ae6(das 6er wird kaum warm) und die Backplate kannst du dir sparen, braucht man alles nicht wirklich.
Das Kabel für den DFM gibt es von Phobya auch in schön ^^ Phobya Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 40cm - Schwarz gesleevt | Sensor Durchfluss | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei den Anschlüssen komme ich auf etwa 15, die benötigt werden.
Da würden mMn 2 der Sixpacks + je 2-3 45°/90° Winkel reichen.
Wo hast du die Muffe bzw die L-Verbinder geplant?


----------



## elmobank (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Die Muffe als Zubehör für die Befüllung, damit ich ohne Probleme den Ausgleichsbehälter befüllen kann. Den L-Verbinder evtl. um den Schlauch ggf. nach hinten zu verlegen.
Also um etwas flexibel zu sein...
Den Schlauchschneider möchte ich nicht missen, um wirklich gerade Schnitte zu haben...


----------



## SpatteL (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Auch mit dem Schlauchschneider kann man schiefe Schnitte machen , aber gut, ist deine Sache.

Ich nehme zum befüllen lieber eine Spritzflasche, geht besser.
Der Problem mit Trichtern, vor allem so einen wie du ihn bestellen willst, ist das durch den einen Schlauch das Wasser rein will und die Luft gleichzeitig raus will/muss. Außer du gibst der Luft einen anderen Ausweg.
Das dauert meist, zumindest, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hi
Ich hab noch den Doppelnippel
um den Kugelhahn ans T-Stück zu bekommen, oder ich habe übersehen.
Alphacool Eiszapfen Doppelnippel drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Stimmt, komme auf 16 benötigte Anschlüsse, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe...
Also 16 Insgesamt:
3x Radiator je 2: 6Stk
1x Pumpe/AGB: 2Stk
1x CPU : 2Stk
1x GPU: 2Stk
1x Durchflussmesser: 2Stk
1x T-Stück: 2Stk

Davon sind 4 Stk ja u.a. die 45° Winkel und der untere Radiator wohl über die 90° und evtl. eine Anschluss je 420er und 240er Radiator...
Wenn ich das so sehe, könnte ich fast die L-Stücke weglassen ?
Die Idee, den Schlauch hinter dem Mainboard zu verlegen, habe ich jetzt doch verworfen, da dort nicht viel Platz sein wird, wenn da weitere Kabel dazu kommen.

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Sollte jetzt eigentlich passen xD


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin Ja das sieht gut aus.
Gut nach einen 5℅ Gutschein.

Ist eigentlich ein MO-RA etwas für dich?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hi, der sieht zwar gut aus, allerdings möchte ich nichts neben dem PC stehen haben aus optischen Gründen und wirklich massig Platz habe ich neben dem Gehäuse auch nicht...

Habe jetzt alle Bestellungen raus geschickt, den Schlauch misste ich jetzt bei Mindfactory ordern, da Caseking nur noch 1m auf Lager hatte, was auf jedenfall zu wenig geworden wäre.
GPU Kühler gibt auf Nachfrage wohl nächste Woche für mich, aufgrund hoher Nachfrage...

Dann sage ich mal herzlichsten Dank an euch alle, für die sehr guten Tipps und Empfehlungen, wer weiß, was das sonst geworden wäre...

Eine Frage aber noch, wo würdet ihr den Durchflusssensor plazieren, vor der Pumpe oder danach?

Sobald alles dann eingebaut wird und ist, gibt es Bilder von mir, dann könnt ihr sehen, was aus allem geworden ist - wahrscheinlich im September dann (nervige Schicht...)


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hi bin auf die Bilder gespannt.
Wenn du OC gemacht hast kannst ja mal einen Screenshot von der Aquasuite machen mich würden die Temps und Drehzahlen Interessieren.

Durchflusssensor da hin bauen wo er nicht stört. Der Durchfluss ist überall gleich

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiChaRiot (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Freu mich auf das Ergebnis hab einen ähnlichen Build mit einem Enthoo Pro auf dem Schreibtisch! 

Alphacool Laing DDC310 auf nem Shoggy
1x 420er (Nexxos ST30) mit 3x 140 NB eLoop
1x 280er (Nexxos ST30) mit 2x 120 NB eLoop

Gekühlt wird ein 6700K und eine GTX980Ti beide mit leichtem OC und das flüsterleise


----------



## elmobank (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, bin auch gespannt, wie das ganze aussehen wird...
Aquatuning war der Meinung das nur 2 Radiatoren passen würden - hatte da mal angefragt auch bei aquaconputer (deswegen anfangs nur die 2 Radis siehe Postbeginn - das es unten wegen des Netzteiles evtl. nicht passen könnte(bevor ich hier nachgefragt habe und auch die passende Konfiguration gefunden hatte - also das Bild)...aber mal schauen - ich kann's schon gar nicht mehr abwarten....
Und klar werd ich alles posten was geht, damit ihr auch sehen könnt was verzapft wurde xD .
Aber wird etwas dauern, da aktuell nicht frei und ewig allein auf Schicht... -.-  
Und der GPU Kühler dauert ja auch noch etwas, bis der da ist...
Also geht bitte von September aus mit den entsprechenden Ergbnissen...
MiChaRiot , magste evtl. mal Bilder hochladen zum Begutachten? Bin da sehr neugierig ^^


----------



## elmobank (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Mmhhh, ich glaube das ich das Überbrückungskabel fürs Netzteil vergessen habe, oder hab ich das jetzt einfach nur übersehen und es ist irgendwo im Lieferumfang enthalten...?


----------



## SpatteL (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Da geht auch ein Stück Draht oder eine Büroklammer.


----------



## elmobank (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ein kurzes Update zum Projekt:
1. Es ist alles an benötigtem Material angekommen.
2. Montage hat begonnen, GPU war dabei sehr aufwendig.
3. Das Luxe bietet leider nicht den gewünschten Platz, sodass ich nicht alles verbauen kann, über sind 1x 240er Radiator und 1x Durchflusssensor.

Dichtigkeitstest ist schon bestanden und das System mit Kühlflüssigkeit schon gefüllt.
Jetzt beginnt die neue Verkabelung, sobald alles fertig ist (wohl Mittwoch/Donnerstag, je nach Zeit) werde ich die entsprechenden Bilder zur Verfügung stellen.

Problematik:
1. Entweder Fornt oder Boden 240er Radiator, die die sonst Kollidieren mit den Lüftern.
2. Positionierung der Pumpe/Ausgleichs-Kombi - leider nicht möglich am Radiator, also am Boden mit den Füßen befestigt.
3. Positionierung der Lüfter am Top Radiator, um die Anschlüsse entsprechend wählen zu können.
4. Kein Platz für weiteren 240er und Durchflusssensor.
5. Netzteil lief mit Brückenstecker nicht an, musste ich direkt aufs Mainboard anschließen, dann liefs.
6. Probleme beim Starten der Pumpe zum befüllen über Aquero 6 - gab kein Anlaufsignal aus, keine Ahnung warum - direkt über 12V zum Befüllen angeschlossen.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Wie das luxe bietet nicht genügend Platz? Du kannst locker 240 in der Front und am Boden verbauen

Desweiteren sollten die Pumpe ab einen bügel enthalten der direkt am Eisbecher dran ist sodass diese an 120/140 Lüfter Vorkehrungen montiert werden kann.

die Lüfter des Top Radiators werden üblicherweise in  obere Kammer "gelegt" und von unten kann dann der Radiator mit durch die Lüfter gehalten werden.


MfG
Tobi


----------



## SpatteL (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

4. Der Durchflusssensor braucht doch nicht viel Platz, der sollte überall noch mit rein passen.
5. Die falschen Pins genommen? grün und schwarz muss es sein.
6. Falscher Anschluss? Auch gut möglich, das es erst mal programmiert werden muss, ka was da in den Werkseinstellungen raus kommt.


----------



## elmobank (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, die Lüfter sind um Deckel montiert, auch sehr knapp die Geschicht, da es ja NB's sind, die etwas Dicker sind - daran wird es wohl auch liegen, das die bei mir an Front und Boden kollidieren, ist nicht wirklich viel.
Aufgrund der Dicke der Lüfter passen keine Schrauben an die Lüfter dran z.B. in der Front, um die Pumpe da zu befestigen, und das Ganze noch befüllen zu können....

Die Aquero war ganz normal über den 4-Pol ans Netzteil angeschlossen und mit dem entsprechenden Kabel verbunden (an Fan Anschluss 1) - kann natürlich sein, dass die, wie schon von dir erwähnt, erst noch eingestellt werden muss.
War der ganz normale Adapter von Phobya und mein BeQuiet sollte wie alle anderen ja die gleichen Phasenbelegung haben. Also keine Ahnung, warum das nicht anlief...
Bin jetzt nur etwas in Sorge, ob die Kühlleistung von 420 + 240 Radiator ausreichend ist um die CPU und die GPU im Zaum zu halten...


----------



## SpatteL (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Aber das aquero ist an gegangen? Wenn ja, hätte man da ja über das Display versuchen können die Pumpe zum laufen zu bringen.

Die Belegung des 24 poligen ATX-Steckers ist Normiert, sind also immer die gleichen Pins und wenn du es mit einem fertigen Überbrückungsstecker gemacht hast, sollte das eigentlich auch passen.
Kann aber auch sein, das der Überbrückungsstecker falsch belegt ist(kann ja mal vorkommen).
Wie gesagt, grün und schwarz. Wenn das NT keine farbigen Adern hat, pin16(grün) und pin15 oder 17(sind beide schwarz bzw Masse).
http://www.abload.de/img/9_atx-stecker_24-pin9xu.gif


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



elmobank schrieb:


> Ja, die Lüfter sind um Deckel montiert, auch sehr knapp die Geschicht, da es ja NB's sind, die etwas Dicker sind - daran wird es wohl auch liegen, das die bei mir an Front und Boden kollidieren, ist nicht wirklich viel.
> Aufgrund der Dicke der Lüfter passen keine Schrauben an die Lüfter dran z.B. in der Front, um die Pumpe da zu befestigen, und das Ganze noch befüllen zu können....
> 
> Die Aquero war ganz normal über den 4-Pol ans Netzteil angeschlossen und mit dem entsprechenden Kabel verbunden (an Fan Anschluss 1) - kann natürlich sein, dass die, wie schon von dir erwähnt, erst noch eingestellt werden muss.
> ...


War der USB Stecker am Mainboard angeschlossen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SilverTobias90 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Welche noisblocker hast du denn nochmal genau?


----------



## elmobank (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, die Aquero 6 ging an, das USB Kabel war noch nicht verbunden, könnte das daran gelegen haben? Alternative könnte ich um halb 4 auch den 3pol falsch an den Lüfteranschluss gesetzt haben...

Als Lüfter nutze ich die aus dem Warenkorb, die sind etwas Dicker als die Normalen Gehäuselüfter:
https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/7a8272e25105269eb2f7?sPartner=110


----------



## Pelle0095 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Die Lüfter sind aber Standard Größen, die 140er sind dicker.
Den Lüfterstecker falsch rum geht nicht, da sind Nasen dran.
War die Pumpe mit dem bestellten Adapter auch am Netzteil angeschlossen?

Und die Leistung wird auch mit dem 420er und 240er reichen. Aber wenn Phanteks 2240er angibt passen da auch 2 rein, irgendwie.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Am fehlenden USB-Anschluss dürfte es nicht gelegen haben, das aquero arbeitet ja auch autark ohne Verbindung zum PC.
Hätte ja sowieso nix gebracht, wenn der ATX-Stecker nicht am MB angesteckt ist.
Lüfteranschlüsse sind verpolungssicher, selbst zu der Uhrzeit hättest du gemerkt, das da etwas nicht passt. 

Die 120er habe die Standarddicke von 25mm, nur die 140er sind mit 29mm etwas dicker.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Aber in dem Fach im top solltest du aber knapp 30mm Platz haben sodass die Lüfter knapp hinein passen, dort hat ja sogar FAST der 420er raid von acool 30mm hineingepasst, was ich damals alles ausprobiert habe


----------



## elmobank (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Habe an der Stelle alles versucht, was geht, bin aber immer wieder kollidiert mit den Lüftern, egal wie weit ich das ganze nach oben geschoben habe, ging irgendwie alles nicht und auch die Pumpe hätte ich dann nicht sinnvoll fürs Befüllen befestigen können...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werde ich wohl mit etwas höheren Temps im Wasser und der Komponenten leben müssen, aber ich muss dazu sagen, das die Pumpe selbst bei 12V sagenhaft leise ist.
Das ist direkt nach dem Befüllen. Das Kühlmedium ist schlagartig getrübt, nach dem ich den Wasserzusatz dazu gegen habe, da es sich aber um eine Art Alkohol handelt, sollte das normal sein...


----------



## elmobank (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Aber in dem Fach im top solltest du aber knapp 30mm Platz haben sodass die Lüfter knapp hinein passen, dort hat ja sogar FAST der 420er raid von acool 30mm hineingepasst, was ich damals alles ausprobiert habe



Ja, das habe ich auch getan, wollte ja erst push nutzen, wäre dann aber zu eng und nervig mit den Fittings geworden...


----------



## SpatteL (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Kannst du mal noch ein Bild von dem Überbrückungsstecker machen?
Der sieht wirklich falsch belegt aus, was man so an Hand des Bildes erkennen kann. ^^


----------



## elmobank (3. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das würde einiges erklären...das Bild würde ich nachreichen, da ich aktuell nicht mehr daheim bin, sondern unterwegs .... leider.... so etwas halbfertig mag ich eigentlich nicht...

Sobald ich irgendwann die CPU austauschen sollte kommt eh nen Primo oder etwas vergleichbares, das war jetzt der erste Testlauf und ich muss vom Arbeitsaufwand her sagen, dass das schlimmste eigentlich die GPU war und, als ich mich damit abgefunden hatte, dass ich den Durchflusssensor und den 240er nicht einbauen kann, alles sehr schnell ging...


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So, hier das Versprochene Foto vom Überbrückungsstecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Brücke geht zwischen 16 und 17.

So, jetzt ist alles drin und angeschlossen, auch die Aquero 6. Läuft alles an, sobald ich den Startbutton drücke. Habe einige Zeit gewartet bevor ich gestartet habe, da die Aquero gebootet hat mit dem Strom vom Front USB und siehe da, auch die Pumpe läuft an FAN 3.
Selbstverständlich alles auf 100% Drehzahl und das Rauscht so übel....xD

Hat evtl. jemand nen guten Tipp für die Einstellung der Aquero zur Hand? Wäre dafür sehr dankbar.


----------



## SpatteL (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

16 und 17 wären richtig, warum aber das NT damit nicht startet, ka.

Bzgl den Einstellungen vom aquaero(klein geschrieben  ), schau dir einfach mal die aquasuite an, so kompliziert ist das eigentlich nicht.
Ansonsten komme bitte mit konkreten Fragen, alle Möglichkeiten hier zu erläutern wäre zu viel.
Schau auch mal ins Handbuch, da ist glaube ich auch einiges beschrieben.


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Okay, danke - werde ich dann gleich mal tun.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der maximalen Kühlwassertemperatur aus, welchen Wert sollte man nicht unbedingt überschreiten und welcher Wert wäre für einen passiven Betrieb unbedenklich?


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin
Junge seid ihr schon früh wach.
Wassertemperatur solltest du 35 Grad nehmen, wenn's dann zu Laut ist geht auch 40Grad.

Nur als Hinweis. Du solltest die minimale Leistung von den Lüftern und der Pumpe heraus finden und dann in den Einstellungen "minimale Leistung halten" anklicken.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Na, ist bei mir wie damals als kleines Kind u Weihnachten... xD dan kann man einfach nicht mehr richtig pennen...

Gut, dann mal ausprobieren, wie das Ganze dann läuft und wie schnell sich das Wasser aufheizt und auf welche Temperatur.
Muss ja ehrlich sagen, wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat, dann lässt es einen wohl nicht mehr los...überlege schon, was ich anderes machen könnte in einem Primo und was für Möglichkeiten man dort hat... oO ist das normal?
Dabei läuft das aktuelle System noch nicht mal richtig...


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich denke du hast ein gutes System, das wird kühl und Leise sein. Wollte mein Fractal Arc MIDI R2 auch gleich tauschen. Aber mit der Zeit habe ich immer mehr gefallen und durch Modding größere Radiatorplätze gefunden, so das ich es behalte.
Melde dich mal wenn du ein Primo hast, weiß würde mir auch gefallen😀

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, was anderes als weiß kommt mir eh nicht rein, wäre aber eh erst ab Oktober lieferbar bei Caseking.
Aber erst einmal gucken, das jetzt alles läuft und wie es dann läuft, dann habe ich schon einmal erste Erfahrungen mit einer Wasserkühlung gesammelt.
Muss ja auch ehrlich dazu sagen, das ich beim Zusammenbau dann etwas verzweifelt war, dass es nicht so gepasst hat wie erhofft und zurück senden wollte ich jetzt eigentlich nichts unbedingt, vorallem weiß ich nicht genau, ob aquatuning den gereinigten 240er Radi überhaupt zurück nehmen würden...


----------



## SpatteL (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Junge seid ihr schon früh wach.


War gerade mal wach und habe fix ins Forum geschaut. 
Habe aber bis eben nochmal gepennt. 

Ich habe meine Kurvenregler so eingestellt, das bei 45°C die maximal Drehzahl erreicht wird.
Bis dahin werden die Lüfter automatisch immer schneller.
So weit kommt es aber kaum, habe da aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr geschaut, denke mal beim zocken werde ich so zwichen 35-40 Grad liegen.

Und ja, das mit dem planen, was man ändern könnte, ist normal.
Werde mir vielleicht auch bald das Primo kaufen und versuchen da 2 Systeme unterzubringen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

2 Systeme ist interessant, meinst du 2CPUs?
Ich habe bei mir 35 Grad Sollwert und den Rest macht der Aquero.
Geiles Teil😀

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SpatteL (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ein ATX Gaming System und ein ITX Office/Surf System.
Natürlich beides unter Wasser, das ITX System läuft aktuell noch mit Luft in einen extra Case.


----------



## Trash123 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

@SpatteL: für zwei Systeme wäre auch das X9 gut geeignet!

Ich habe mein poweradjust so eingestellt, dass die Lüfter bei 35 Grad anspringen, klappt wunderbar. Nach zwei Stunden BF habe ich mal in die aquasuite geschaut und Wassertemperatur lag bei 36Grad. Die Lüfter liefen hierbei mit 8 Volt noch sehr ruhig. Aber das ist ja subjektiv, ich bin auch nicht sonderlich Lärm empfindlich.

Das basteln an der WaKü kann fast zur Sucht werden


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So, System läuft, unter Crysis 3 und The Rise of the Tomb Raider erreicht meine GPU 45°C und stagniert dort, CPU  erreicht bei 4000MHz und SMT zwischen 52-60°C.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 39,3°C beim Ausgang CPU und bei 37,8°C Ausgang letzter Radiator - nehme mal an, über die Zeit wird die Temperatur noch etwas steigen,
sobald sich alles komplett erwärmt hat - schade, das ich den 3. Radiator nicht hineinbekommen habe .
Lüfter laufen bei 39,3°C auf ungefähr 40% Drehzahl, wobei der eine 140mm Lüfter komische GEräusche von sich gibt - je höher die Drehzahl, desto nerviger wirds 

Maximale Temperatur habe ich bei 45°C fixiert, dabei sollte die Lüfter bei 100% drehen - hoffe ja nicht, das ich die Temperatur sehen werde...
Pumpe selbst läuft bei 70% - kann zwar auch weniger kriegen, gehe da aber auf Nummer sicher 
Lüfter drehen alle ab 24% selbstständig an, somit ist die Startleistung bei 26% fixiert und damit sehr leise (außer der Hintere)

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Sache und hat Laune gemacht würd ich sagen - vielen Dank für die super Tipps 
Screenshoots und Bilder des Provisoriums werde ich wohl morgen liefern - jetzt ruft die Arbeit

Das nächste Projekt steht dann auch schon in den Startlöchern - Phanteks Enthoo Primo weiß  -> mehr Platz für Radiatoren und
auch etwas flexibler für Ausgleichsbehälter und Pumpe -> Ziel wäre dann je 1x 420mm Radiator in Boden und Deckel + 1x 240mm Radiator in die Front
und ggf. ein 240mm in die Seite, wenn möglich - weiß nur nicht genau, ob die Abstände dafür passend sind - Pumpe und AGB würde ich dann wohl trennen
wollen, da die ja ohne Probleme (hoffe ich ja) beim Netzteil plaziert werden kann.
Als Radiatoren würde ich dann wohl weiterhin auf die Nexxos 30 gehen, da die so schön Flach sind und nicht zu viel Platz wegnehmen - Tipps für Pumpe und AGB
sind aber sehr willkommen, u.a. auch für die Halterung des AGB's 

Herzlichen Dank noch einmal und Bilder kommen dann:


----------



## Nachty (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Weniger Durchfluss bekommst auch niedrigere Wasser Temperatur, kannst ja mal testen!

Ein 420er Radi passt nicht in den Primoboden!!


----------



## SpatteL (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Trash123 schrieb:


> @SpatteL: für zwei Systeme wäre auch das X9 gut geeignet!


Ich weiß, so ein Cube ist mir aber zu breit.
Am liebsten hätte ich es mit einem HAF Stacker 935, das gibt es aber leider nicht mehr.

bzgl. Temperaturen, die habe ich bei mir gerade mal aufgezeichnet und nach ca. 1,5h The Turing Test hatte ich maximal 35°C vor dem Radi und 32°C nach dem Radi  bei ca. 24°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Nachty schrieb:


> Weniger Durchfluss bekommst auch niedrigere Wasser Temperatur, kannst ja mal testen!
> 
> Ein 420er Radi passt nicht in den Primoboden!!



Ah, okay klingt logisch - bin halt noch nicht komplett auf Wasser umgestiegen in den Gedanken ...

Dann passt da ''nur'' nen 480er in den Boden?
Wie sieht das dann mit der Front aus, kann da dann noch nen 240er rein oder dann eher: 360er Boden + 240er Front? Und in der Seite passt da noch nen zweiter 240er rein, wenn die Front schon einen beinhaltet? Jeweils 30er Breite würd ich annehmen.

Danke schon einmal für die Antwort.


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Huch was ist denn mit deinen roten Schläuchen passiert

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Huch was ist denn mit deinen roten Schläuchen passiert
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


  Das kommt davon, wenn man zu feste Drückt beim Einbau, dann läuft es blau an...


----------



## SilverTobias90 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Bestell dir doch dann für die Front halt normale Lüfter die nur 25mm hoch sind... Dann bekommst du im Boden da auch den 240er radi noch unter

müssen ja keine nb etc sein. Ich persönlich finde die Bitfenix spectre Reihe vom p/l Verhältnis super! Und haben ebenfalls einen geschlossenen Rahmen, super zu regeln und sehr leise im Lauf

MfG
Tobi


----------



## elmobank (4. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man zu feste Drückt beim Einbau, dann läuft es blau an...



Ja...das stimmt.... xD
Ne Spaß bei Seite, die roten waren einfach nicht mehr lieferbar (sollten irgendwann Mitte September) erscheinen und ich muss ehrlich sagen, die blauen machen evtl. sogar etwas mehr her in dem weißen Gehäuse zu den Chromfittings...

Und solange wollte ich nicht warten. Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, die Titan X taktet ohne OC erst einmal munter mit 1850 - 1900 MHz xD


----------



## Nachty (5. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hm, das Wässerchen ist etwas dunkel oder täuscht das


----------



## elmobank (5. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Nein, das täucht leider nicht.
War ohne den Zusatz schön klar, erst als der Zusatz dazu kam wurde es trüb mit einem Schlag.
Nehme einfach an, das es dadurch kam, da ich die Radiatoren vorher gereinigt hatte kann es aus denen nicht sein und CPU und GPU Kühler werden ja nicht geschweißt...
Mache mir da erst einmal keine großen Sorgen - oder sollte ich? - da ich jetzt das Primo ins Auge gefasst habe um alle Sachen dadrin einbauen zu können, da mir die Wassertemperatur mit fast 40°C doch schon relative hoch erscheint, wobei ich da aber auch sehr wenig Erfahrung habe muss  ich dazu sagen...
Meine Idee wäre fürs Primo folgende:

Top: 420er 30 cm Höhe
Boden: 360er xx cm Höhe
Front: 240er 30 cm Höhe
Seite: 240er 30 cm Höhe

Laut Video bei Caseking sollte das passen?
Was ich dann nur bräuchte wäre eine seperate Pumpe um die beim Netzteil zu lassen und ein paasendes Ausgleichsbehältnis was man an die dafür vorgesehene Platte setzen kann, solange meine Grafikkarte da nicht im weg ist, ansonsten 2 kleinere, die über einen Schlauch und entsprechende Fittinge verbunden werden können. Auch für die Beleuchtung bräuchte ich dann etwas, beim Luxe hatte ich ein passendes LED-Band eingebaut, was ich beim Ausbau der Netzteilabdeckung leider zerstört habe... -.-

Aber so als Testsystem find ich das ganz gelungen, würd ich sagen, zumindest für meine erste Wasserkühlung. Wichtig war ja auch, dass die Grafikkarte nach dem Umbau läuft und das tut sie auch.


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin 
Der Wasserzusatz kann sich auch noch im Laufe der Zeit verteilen.
Wie schnell drehen denn die Lüfter bei 40 Grad Wassertemperatur(in RPM bitte)
Ich würde beim Primo den 420er Top und einen 480er im Boden nehmen und erstmal gucken, wenn du die anderen Lüfterplätze mit Radiatoren dicht machst kommt nur noch vorgewärmte Luft ins Gehäuse.
Ne Pumpe hast du ja schon, brauchst nur einen Deckel dafür und ein separates AGB.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Naja, würde ja alles nutzen wollen, was ich aktuell da habe, und da ist halt nen noch 2x 240er zum 420er vorhanden und der besagte Durchflusssensor...
Der Zusatz sollte sich ja schon verteilt haben, das System lief ja über 1h auf 100% Volllast (Pumpe und Lüfter) für den weiterführenden Dichtigkeitstest.
Also kann ich die Kombination Pumpe/AGB auseinander nehmen? Hatte mich da irgendwie nicht getraut mit zu viel Kraft dran zu gehen, um die Halterungen zu entfernen - sitzt alles sehr fest...
Die Lüfterdrehzahl liefere ich heute noch nach, lasse dan mal Witcher 3 laufen zum aufheizen.


----------



## Trash123 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hmmm, vielleicht könnte man die zwei 240er beim Primo auch im Boden einbauen???


----------



## elmobank (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So, hier jetzt die entsprechenden Screenshoot:

Reglereinstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Idle: Uninteressant :p

Moderate 3D-Last (GPU taktet nicht komplett hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollast - The Witcher 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Die Lüfter drehen mit etwas mehr als 700rpm und erzeugen doch relative laute Geräusche, was mich etwas wundert an der Stelle, da die ja eigentlich sehr leise sein sollten...
Und die Steuerung 2 gibt irgendwie keine Drehzahl an, könnte das sein, weil dort 2x 120 und 1x 140mm Lüfter dranhängen?

Beim Primo war halt die Idee:
420er Top raus drücken, die 240er Seite und vorne auch und als letzte Instanz den 360er im Boden einblasend - wäre jetzt zumindest die Idee gewesen xD
Alternative dazu:
Front frei lassen und dort Lüfter plazieren zum Luft schieben, sonst der Rest gleichbleiben...


----------



## Icedaft (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Leider nein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elmobank (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So sieht das dann eingependelt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest ca. 1h - was dann passiert, wenn der Raum sich aufgeheizt hat - wird sich dann zeigen 
Info zu den Sensoren: Sensor 1 ist der Auslass nach dem letzten Radiator und Sensor 2 sitzen auf dem Auslass der CPU - als letzte Instanz im
Kreislauf.
Aktuell wird alles auf Grundlage des Sensor 2 gesteuert.

Und ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass ich mir selber in den Gehäuse durch die relative stark abgedeckte Front einen leichten Wäremstau
produzieren - ist aber nur so eine Vermutung...

Fürs Primo hatte ich mir deren Video angeschaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ähnlich hatte ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## Icedaft (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Glaube ich nicht. Unten der 360er und die beiden 240er einblasend und oben der 480 ausblasend, dann sollte das imho so passen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Die y-Lüfterkabel haben immer nur an einem Ende einen Pin fürs Tachosignal, das mal gucken wegen der Steuerung 2.
Wie ist denn der Lüfter im Heck gesteuert? Die Lüfter können Geräusche machen, wenn an der Ansaugseite etwas sehr dicht davor ist. Was beim Hecklüfter ja so ist. Den erstmal langsamer drehen lassen. Wie ist das denn Verdrahtet, 3*140 an einem Eingang und 2*120 an einem Eingang und die Pumpe einmal.
Also noch ein Eingang für den Hecklüfter. Richtig so?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

So ungefähr...
3x 140 an Eingang 1 
2x 120 + 1x 140 an Eingang 2
0x an Eingang 3
1x Pumpe an Eingang 4

Also sollte ich den Hecklüfter lieber seperat über Eingang 3 regeln lassen?
Generell liegen die Lüfter ja relative nah an, zumindest vorne, da die im Pushbetrieb laufen und die Luft  aktive nach vorne durch den Radiator schieben, könnte die Lautstärke dann erklären...also wären dann die Shrouds wohl zu empfehlen?
Muss dann nurs chauen, dass die Schrauben lang genug sind und welche Shrouds zu empfehlen sind....?


----------



## Pelle0095 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Den Hecklüfter separat ja.
Du könntest ihn auch aussen anbringen. Nur damit wie uns richtig verstehen, so ist der Luftstrom



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sollte nichts direkt vor sein. Shrouds werden nicht benötigt.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



elmobank schrieb:


> So ungefähr...
> 3x 140 an Eingang 1
> 2x 120 + 1x 140 an Eingang 2
> 0x an Eingang 3
> ...


Moin hast du eigentlich ne Verbesserung bei der Lautstärke bekommen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (18. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hey Pelle,

Habs nicht vergessen, nur gerade viel zu tun/unterwegs und kam deswegen nicht dazu das so ohne weiteres um zu setzen.
Habe das soweit gemacht und es ist etwas besser geworden von der Lautstärke. 

Habe heute mal etwas Zeit gehabt und auch an der CPU mal die OC optimiert, der i7 3770k läuft jetzt bei 4000MHz mit 1.14V, wie weit ich da noch hoch gehen kann vom Takt wird getestet, vorher nur den Takt hoch gesetzt bei 1.31V. Da wird noch einiges drin sein - hoffe ich...

Ansonsten ist das Primo schon einmal bestellt, erscheint wohl am 12.10. Wollte da dann Pumpe und AGB trennen, Pumpe bekommt die Eisdecke und als AGB wollte ich mit dann von EK Waterblocks einen ordern...
Radiatoren dann wie folgt angedacht:
Oben 420er 30mm dick - vor Ort
Unten 480er 45mm dick - bestellen
Seite 240er 30mm dick - vor Ort
Front 2x 120mm Lüfter
Hinten 1x 140mm Lüfter

Front reinblasend, Radiatoren rausblasend und evtl. Hinten raus oder reinblasend...
Oben und unten jeweils am besten im Pushbetrieb, evtl. mit Shrouds...

Das ganze sollte dann beleuchtet werden, wohl am besten mit dem Farbwerk und 3x 50cm LED und 1 oder 2 LED-Ringen fürs AGB ....

So zumindest meine Vorstellung.


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das wird dann aber kühl.
Das Farbwerk ist schon ne coole Sache.
Schön das die Lautstärke ein bischen besser geworden ist.


----------



## elmobank (18. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, ohne deine Tipps und die der anderen Hilfestellern wäre das Projekt ''Erste Wasserkühlung'' garantiert nicht so gut ausgefallen - konnte da jetzt schon einmal sehr viel Erfahrung sammeln find ich.

Mal schauen, ob es dann mit dem Primo perfekt wird für mich, also die Temps unter 39°C bei Volllast sind mein Ziel, damit die Lüfter schön langsam drehen können - deswegen auch das einplanen der Shrouds...

Die folgenden Warenkörbe wären dann fürs Primo gedacht:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

https://www.caseking.de/save-cart/8909891cb34a2d555cc0

Was ist die Meinung dazu?


----------



## elmobank (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich mal wieder 

Habe das Primo nun so weit fertig, mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung meines  Bruders (hat etwas mehr Ahnung und sehr gute Ideen), da es sehr  frickelig war, vorallem den 3. Radiator (30mm) in die Seite zu  bekommen...
Alles in allem aber nun eine richtig geniale Konfiguration, wobei die  140mm Lüfter für den Top Radiator ab 30°C Wassertempertur (aus der CPU  als letzte Instanz) anlaufen, vorher laufen die 120mm Lüfter am  Boden-/Seitenradiator
und in der Front auf minimaler Leistung. Damit habe ich ein super Silentsystem, was unhörbar ist.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, wie das Ganze dann aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch fehlt, ist das Farbwerk, aber das kommt  erst die nächsten Tag da rein, da ich mir noch nciht ganz sicher bin, wo  ich das am Besten unterbringen kann....
Evtl. hat da noch jemand eine Idee für mich?

Wassertemps liegen bei 32°C unter Volllast und die Lüfter drehen weiterhin mit sehr wenig Umdrehungen und sind damit unhörbar.
Weitere Bilder von der Aquasuite kann ich ja noch posten, falls das interesse besteht.

Sage dann mal herzlichen Dank, für die Info's, zu dem Thema der Wasserkühlung, ohne diese wäre das Ganze nichts geworden - zumindest in dem aktuellen Stadium nicht.


----------



## SpatteL (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das Farbwerk ist sich nur eine kleine Platine, die bekommst du doch überall unter.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich schreibe hier jetzt mal weiter, damit nicht Nachtys Thread besetzt wird.
(Ruhe sein Primo in Frieden)

Die Kabel sind nur Verlängerungen die du an die normalen Kabel ran steckst.
Wichtiger ist was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Manche alten von Bequiet sind Gruppen reguliert und können im Ernstfall deine Grafikkarte Schroten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Das Netzteil ist nen Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Zubehör mit Hersteller: CableMod Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bitfenix alchemy in Zubehör mit Hersteller: Sonstige Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



elmobank schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist nen Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750 Watt


Ich habe mal nachgeforscht, das ist noch top.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Wenn es das 10er ist, ja, alles darunter, tauschen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es das 10er ist, ja, alles darunter, tauschen.


Ist das unterm 10er Gruppenschaltung?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ich meine ja, genaueres können Dir aber unsere Netzteilhistoriker hier sagen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ok danke

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

War wieder mal sehr viel los auf Arbeit...
Das mit den gesleevten Kabeln sieht sehr nice aus, werde das wohl als nächstes in Angriff nehmen, scheint eine Never-Ending-Story zu sein, um seine perfekte Wasserkühlung auf zu bauen... das bequiet! Dark Power Pro 750Watt ist aus der 10er Serie.
Leistungstechnisch ist das ein Kühlungsmonster geworden, obwohl oben auch nen 480er die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre, aufgrund der Lautstärke der Lüfter, die 140er sind doch hörbar, wenn man über 35% Ausgangssignal geht (im Betrieb nicht erreicht, sondern nur manuell). Was mich noch etwas stört, ist die Tatsache, das ich auf Fan 2 der Aquaero kein Signal der Lüfterdrehzahl erhalte...kann es mir nicht wirklich erklären, warum das der Fall ist...angeschlossen ist aufjedenfall alles richtig und die Lüfter laufen auch so, wie sie sollen.

Der Rest ist dann nur noch kleine Optik und für die ganzen Tipps kann ich mich nur nochmals herzlichst bedanken, ohne die .... keine Ahnung... wahrscheinlich hätte ich mich dann nie daran getraut. Nur immer weiter mit den Tipps und Hilfestellungen, kann mich glaube ich, einfach nicht genug bedanken!


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Moin 
Was hast du denn am Ausgang 2 vom Aquero dran, die Lüfter sind doch bestimmt mit einem Y-Kabel verbunden. Gucke da mal ob der Pin fürs Tachosignal da ist.
Die 140er Eloops sind dir zu laut?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elmobank (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU*

Ja, wenn die Aufdrehen werden die deutlich hörbar - ist aber nur das Luftsäuseln (zumindest glaube ich das) - also "eigentlich" akzeptabel, aber die 120er sind einfach deutlich schöner 

An dem Kabel für das rpm-Singal ist der Pin da wo er hingehört, auch an der Lüftersteuerung, also nehme ich mal an, das es von eben dieser kommt - ob Software oder Hardware - keine Ahnung, aber solange die Lüfter
ordentlich geregelt werden ist das eigentlich sogar egal .
Werde mir mal überlegen - wenn ich die Cpu und das Mainboard tausche - ob ich dann nocht oben auch nen 480er reinpflanze, die sind wirklich super leise diese Dinger. und die Kühlleistung ist einfach nur brachial, die das
System aufbaut 
-> noch mals super herzlichen Dank! 

In dem Zuge ist auch nen Wechsel des Netzteil geplant (Board, CPU und Luxe + Speicher gehen an nen Arbeitskollegen )  und dann werd ich mir wohl auch die gesleevten Kabel organisieren, um die Optik
perfekt zu haben. Träume ja irgendwie von dem Titanium Mainbaord von MSI


----------

